# Why did you buy it? Why do you like it?



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

I've had my Model 3 for a month. I love the car, but I've found myself preparing for the inevitable questions: *Why did you buy it?* *Why do you like it?* Pondering these questions, I wasn't sure what my answers would be because there are so many reasons. After much introspection, and having to choose just one answer to each question, I've boiled it down to this.

I bought it because of pure automotive lust. I had no idea what to expect and the price certainly gave me pause, but I just _wanted _it because it's an EV, the best EV available, and I was ready to make the leap. I had to know what it would be like to own one.

I like it because it's such a simple, silent, gliding, accelerating beast. It's shark-like. It feels like it's comprised of 5 moving parts, not hundreds. It's as if they carved a car out of block of metal and it moves by magic. Powerful whirring magic.

What are your best answers to these questions?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I pre-ordered the Model 3 the week of the announcement because it was supposed to be the first viable full EV on the market. There was the Leaf, and the iMiev, but only 100 miles of range per made it a daily exercise in range anxiety. At the time, I didn't know how long it would take start shipping, but I wanted to hold my place in line. I considered that if I didn't, there was a real possibility I would have to wait until long after 2020. And besides, the deposit was refundable, so I didn't have a lot to lose. I wanted the Model 3 because it looked good, had some serious power, had its own supercharging network, and also had the range not to be at all scary.

Due to the delays with the Model 3, and a few scares about Tesla possibly not being around much longer, in 2017 I looked at the Chevrolet Bolt as well, even test drove one. I considered the advantages that if I got one, I could have it NOW, and that because it looks like a Chevrolet Spark, it wouldn't draw much unwanted attention. What gave me pause though was that even though it was the first released viable full EV, it still came with some major compromises: It had a fixed top speed of 92 miles per hour (laugh at that concern if you want, but remember, the power curve doesn't _cut off_ at 92, it's going to start struggling way below that); and it lacked Tesla's supercharging network, as well as being a little short on power - though more than the ICE car I had before.

So I waited. I actually set a time limit toward the end of 2017, when Tesla announced that the Model 3 was going to be delayed by 3-6 months: If my order wasn't filled within a year, I would give up and buy something else. I had a little hope when the delivery estimate (which said early Spring of 2018 before the delay) showed mid-2018 - but of course in Tesla Time, I translated that to mean September or October.

I ended up getting a very hurried delivery in mid-July of 2018 and I haven't looked back. Tesla is light years ahead of other EV makers, and it's going to take either some major work by another manufacturer to match it and attract my attention. Perhaps if one of the others manage to deliver the same experience for less money. So far, there doesn't seem to be any danger of that.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

"Fun Fun Fun" --The Beach Boys

Edit: Seriously, reading this comic was what made me want one in the first place, and I think the Model 3 is even better than The Oatmeal's Model S. https://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla_model_s


----------



## Silvermagic3 (Dec 18, 2017)

*Why did you buy it?*
I was a day 1 res holder, but wasn't totally set on getting the Model 3 until I filled out my configuration and put the additional $2500 down. I always liked the idea of an EV and not contributing more to the detriment of the planet, but truth be told I was comparing this car with ICE cars as well. When factoring in the tax credits at the time (or current prices without credits), the dual motor version check all of the boxes for the next car I wanted for the price: Speed, comfort, efficiency, and low cost to maintain. I honestly bought it because it was the best car of the type I wanted, small sport sedan.
*Why do you like it?*
I love it for different reasons then I thought I would. Sure the incredible acceleration never gets old, spending an eighth as much as I did on gas, and never having to leave early in the morning to stop for gas has been great. But, the two big things that have really impressed me is Autopilot and getting updates that fix issues and add new features every 6-8 weeks. I originally wasn't going to get Autopilot, I like driving and I didn't see any reason for it, but a friend spent 6 months convincing me that the then $5000 was worth it, and he was right. I like to do road trips, about once a month we'll take a 3 or 4 day weekend and drive 500-1000 miles, Autopilot makes this so much easier. You don't realize how much energy you spend when driving until the car is doing 90% of it for you. The updates have amazed me even more. Things that would be little annoyances that you just have to live with in other cars are fixed in weeks or months, like having the navigation directions being moved from the right side of screen to the left or being able to track power usage on a trip is great. However, the big stuff, like increased power, efficiency, and charge rate by doing a simple update at home have been game changing. No one is doing anything like this in the auto industry. I'll buy another Tesla just because I know unlike every car I've ever owned, it'll get better over time.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I bought it because I have traces of Tesla fanboy(girl), because I had a Roadster and I needed/wanted something as quick (quicker) that would carry more than just me and minimal stuff. I bought it because the super charger network is really the only thing, today, that makes long distance trips doable in a comparable way to an ICE car. I bought it because I wanted to have a fossil-fuel-free car.

I love it because it's fast, fits 5 with lots of stuff (airport runs are fun), because it's fast  , and because I've done a bunch of distance trips (San Jose to San Diego, to Palm Springs, to Las Vegas) and it was solid, quick and fun car for those trips. Outside having to replace a tire because of an extremely rude and misplaced nail, I've had to do nothing to the car other than keep it clean. It's still a baby, coming up on 12k miles.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

When the Standard Range Model 3 was announced, I put my $2.5k deposit down. Then the delay led to a nice price on a demo. The $18.3k trade-in made an easy decision.

The SuperCharger network and experience with the unreliable and expensive CCS chargers disqualified the others.

Bob Wilson


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

*Why did you buy it?*
We were Day 1 reservers, and set on the SR. I lived in Arizona when there were EV1s there and the enthusiasm of that community had the younger me excited about a fossil-free future. I won't ever have a GM car after what happened to the EV1s after CARC changed their policy about zero emission vehicles. My spouse is a fan of Tesla and SpaceX and their ambitions. When Washington announced an end date to their EV sales tax incentive, and we unexpectedly received our invitation to configure, we penciled out the numbers and went for it. Took delivery one year ago today.

*Why do you like it?*
It's been amazing and easy to own this EV, surprising as it's the most expensive car we've owned by a factor of 3. Still brings us joy and still feels like a dream of the 25-year-old me has come true. It's also been a delight to see the car move from unicorn to ordinary status. There are two other Model 3 owners at my office and another around the corner from our home.

The question I get most often is how much did it cost. I take that as a sign that the Model 3 has moved from an exotic status to a practical possibility for the next car for many.


----------



## Paladin (Feb 20, 2019)

I bought it because I've only owned trucks all my life and wanted something more fun to drive. I like it because it has so few moving parts and it's stupid fast.


----------



## cabbie (Feb 17, 2019)

I reserved mine the week after reservations were being accepted. I really wanted an electric car that was beautiful but I could not afford the model S. The M3 exceeded my expectations. Tesla proves that a "green" car can have a beautiful design and have great range. 

I tell people I bought it because it does not pollute like ICE's and it is a joy to drive, it is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

The fact that it is a great handling, fast, electric car is just a bonus to me. I have been researching autonomous vehicles and wasn't going to buy a car without that capability. We are not there yet, but unlike a Cadillac or BMW, each software update gets us closer..


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Because I could! If it makes you happy,...it can't be that bad... (With apologies to Cheryl)

Actually, my 18 year old BMW 530i twisted my arm.


----------



## mjm155 (Oct 28, 2017)

Why did I buy it?
I too was a day one reserver. I wanted this car because I wanted a car that was going to be reliable and needed no maintenance.

Why do I love it?
I love it for so many reasons! I love it's handling, it's acceleration, it's quietness. I love not putting gasoline in it and it not emitting smelly exhaust. I love walking up to it and it unlocking for me. I love sitting in it and it starting up without turning a key or pressing a button. I love not having to add oil to it every month or changing the oil every 3-5k miles. I love it telling me how to get to places. I love the fact that it is a joy to drive, but mostly, when I am tired, I love it driving me!


----------

